# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  VB - Ruajtja e te dhenava pa databazë

## tigri2001

Pershendetje te gjitheve!
   Jam i interesuar qe te di nese ka ndonje rruge per ruajtjen e te dhenave ne v.b pa ndihmen e programeve te jera si aksesit apo oracel. Kam bere nje projekt dhe nuk e kam lidhur me database dhe sa here qqe e hap ate (projektin) une bej llogoritjet por kur e i jap exit dhe kthehem perseri nuk i gjej te dhenat.

----------


## edspace

Një nga mënyrat për të ruajtur të dhënat është duke përdorur një skedar të thjeshtë me tekst. Tek programi me VB ti mund të vësh një buton që personi ta shtypë dhe programi ti hedhë të dhënat e tij në një skedar. Pastaj kur të hapësh programin, hape atë skedar dhe tërhiqe informacionin që kishe ruajtur nga përdorimi i fundit. 

psh:
Nqs programi pyet për Emrin, Pseudonimi, Datëlindjen, Vendlindjen
atëherë përdoruesi do japë këto të dhëna. 
Emri: Edi
Pseudonimi: edspace
Datëlindja: 19/03/1983
Vendlindja: Shqipëri

Atëherë skedari mund të jetë:
tedhenat.txt
------------------------
Edi
edspace
19/03/1983
Shqipëri
------------------------

Kur hap programin ti do hapësh skedarin tedhenat.txt dhe do lexosh katër rreshtat e parë dhe do plotësosh të dhënat në formularin e VB. 

Lexo informacionin që jep VB në faqet e ndihmës për "files". 

Shiko edhe këto faqe në internet:
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/de...tialaccess.asp
http://builder.com.com/5100-6373_14-1045309.html

----------


## Pogradecari

> _Postuar më parë nga tigri2001_ 
> *Pershendetje te gjitheve!
>    Jam i interesuar qe te di nese ka ndonje rruge per ruajtjen e te dhenave ne v.b pa ndihmen e programeve te jera si aksesit apo oracel. Kam bere nje projekt dhe nuk e kam lidhur me database dhe sa here qqe e hap ate (projektin) une bej llogoritjet por kur e i jap exit dhe kthehem perseri nuk i gjej te dhenat.*


kam pershtypjen se e di per cfare e ke fjalen
qe te ruash te dhenat nuk mund ti rruash brenda programit por vetem jashte tij 
per mendimin tim sa ke shkuar kaq larg meso se 10 - 15 rreshta source si te insertesh dhe te update ne database dy statement jane dhe nje kusht : psh kur nuk exzitson "Inset" ne te kundert "update" 
te duhet vetem pak ndihme sa te krijosh nje ure midis programit tend dhe database dhe driver per DB

----------


## Unknown-

po nuk e pate programin multiuser, mund ti ruash te dhenat ne regjistrin e sistemit (te windowsit e kam fjalen) ose mund ti ruash te dhenat ne nje file binare, qe do ishte shume me e lehte se nje file text sepse mund te perdoresh delimiter te shprehur ne karaktere binare qe jane shume me te thjeshta per tu perdorur dhe konsumojne me pak kod.

EDIT: Kur flas per delimiter e kam llafin per me shume se nje rekord.

----------

